# OK, I can't believe I am posting this . . . .



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

I know I have bnen guilty of allot of the shenanigans on Uber, like cherry picking, cancelling calls, etc.

I had this rider yesterday from Santa Monica to West Hollywood.

It was actually a good talk.

It shed allot of light on how the customers view things.

She was down at the queen mary one weekend and tried to get an Uber, 16 drivers had cancelled on her. Pretty brutal. She ended up getting a room and spending the night.

What we need to think about as drivers.

The customers didn't roll the rates back, Uber did.

Without customers, we don't have a job.

By creating this animosity between the customer and Uber and ultimately it's the drivers that look bad, we lose customers, the money that puts food on our tables.

Do I agree with what Uber did, rolling back the fares, absolutely not.

Do I agree with Uber lying to the customers saying that the tip is included in the fair, lying to the customer that we actually get tipped. Absolutely not.

But what I do agree with is, we shouldn't be messing with the customer base. We need to educate the customer base with patience and kindness.

They need to be nurtured into understanding what is actually happening.

You can't bring it up and force it down their throats, but the ones that ask you about Uber, be truthful. But do it in a politically correct way.

Work in the fact, that there is current litigation against Uber because they lied to the customer about a 20% tip is included. Let them know Uber's defense is, well we lied to the customer but not the driver. That's a tough pill to swallow, for any company. They basically came out on the record and stated they are liars. There goes their integrity.

And I am not talking about the employee's, these lies and the structure changes come from higher up, don't worry farlance, you're still safe around here, left us low guys out of it, hahaha!!!

But at this point, I don't think it is right to take out our issues on the customer. They really are innocent in this situation.

It will take time, but if we can nurture the customer base, we can turn things around from there.

Example: This morning I drove 10 minutes to a pick up out in Woodland Hills after I dropped my kids off at school. Picked him up, he came out with a suit case, I thought, Kaching!!! LAX from woodland + traffic.

Let down, going 4 blocks to his friends house where they are taking a strecth Hummer Limo to the airport. :-(

On the way to drop him off, he asks, do you get many tips? I said not normally on the long drives, but some of the short drives people give me a couple of bucks, like the $4.00 fares. I said, maybe they feel guilty coz it's so cheap.

So I get him to his destination and he says, I don't want to feel guilty later. He hands me a 5 and says thank you. I tell him, that's not necessary but it is greatly appreciated.

The fare was $4.35.

See even though Uber doesn't get it, humanity does.

Maybe one day Uber will treat us human, like their customer base.


----------



## dimoko (Aug 5, 2014)

this is a great post and everybody should read it. 

the passengers are the key, and treating them like shit will make them stop using the service all together,


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

I don't share that philosophy.
Here is a story.
My pax was in front of el rey theater. The whole block was occupied by valet parking guys honking to the car owners and uber cars triple parked on wilshire blvd. There was no place to stop.
I passed that block, stopped on the next one and called her. When she learned that I want her to walk half a block, she couldn't believe it. It was if like I asked her to swallow a scorpion or like I declared that the earth was flat again. She hangs up, I cancell and seat waitig for a ping from a new lucky guy.
Then my cancelled pax shows up with her boyfriend, trying to crawl in my car. I politely told them that that I had to cancel because she hanged up. They both said so much shit in my address, that I now have a spcial way of looking at passengers.

Tonight I got a ping with 1.25X in downtown during 2.75X surge. I think she secured her low rate a few minutes ago and her driver cancelled, so I was the one to clean up the mess. What did I do? I cancelled right away. 5 minites later, I picked her up at 2.5X rate.
When I question if I am fair to my passenger, I remind myself about that scorpion swallowing
couple and I feel ok about it.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

UberPup said:


> I know I have bnen guilty of allot of the shenanigans on Uber, like cherry picking, cancelling calls, etc.
> 
> I had this rider yesterday from Santa Monica to West Hollywood.
> 
> ...


Uber is a business....period. "Humanity", driver's plight, corporate sense of fair play and world peace DO NOT factor into the equation (EXCEPT to the extent that they benefit the business model). Forget "Uber Ghandi". Rate cuts, driver over-saturation and a tip option for the app can only be SUCCESSFULLY addressed when approached from that perspective. Rate cuts will NEVER be reversed until Uber believes that doing so will benefit their business plan. Similarly, other issues will not be addressed until such time that Uber perceives that such actions with either benefit or prevent harm to GROWING the business model. We need to be realistic in our approach. Strikes, petitions, whining, threats and demands are, for the most part, misdirected energy. Uber needs to be approached by using business maturity. Persuade them by sound logic that the particular change that you are trying to effect is CONSISTENT with growing the business and/or is a measure that will avert a threat to it. Only then will you see accommodation.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Uber doesn't allow drivers to "educate" riders. Look closely at your Partner's agreement

https://uberpeople.net/threads/35-hr-guaranteed.162/page-2#post-2510


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Even though the Uber Partner Agreement says:


4.3.4

a.The Partner will, and will procure that the Driver will: support Uber in all communications;
b. if requested by Uber, actively engage other Partners or Drivers; 
c. refrain from speaking negatively on Uber's business and business concept in public.

The Drivers HAVE NOT signed away their First Amendment Rights! I've posted this in other related threads:

Down Rating passengers because they are non tippers is borderline asinine. They don't know any better thanks to Uber's "Being Uber Means That There Is No Need To Tip" policy. Most of them assume that tip is included.

How about drivers engaging the passengers in Informative AND Pleasant conversation about various issues that are confronting the Driver's. Also keep in mind that most Riders have been paying these lower rates since May, with Uber absorbing the cuts, but the impact only hit the Driver's now.

Passengers can be Drivers' Allies if they knew of the dire situation facing Their Drivers while Uber makes out like a bandit on the backs of Drivers' Labor and Capital(your car)!

Please don't Alienate your Passengers. Make them Drivers' Allies!


----------



## whoisjohngalt (Sep 4, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Even though the Uber Partner Agreement says:
> 
> 
> 4.3.4
> ...


Please seek a better understanding of our constitutional rights. The First Amendment serves only to protect citizens from CRIMINAL prosecution by federal, state, or local governments. Thus, it applies in no way whatsoever to any contractual relationship with Uber.


----------



## whoisjohngalt (Sep 4, 2014)

UberPup said:


> I know I have bnen guilty of allot of the shenanigans on Uber, like cherry picking, cancelling calls, etc.
> 
> I had this rider yesterday from Santa Monica to West Hollywood.
> 
> ...


I disagree completely. Do what is personally right for yourself. You shouldn't lose money to provide exceptional customer service when you aren't being paid adequately to provide that service.

When customer service starts to negatively impact demand, Uber will wise up. What do you think a strike accomplishes? It affects service levels and makes customers inconvenienced. The customers in turn take it out on the employer who must compensate their employees or contractors to get service levels back up, that's how it works.

And if the customers tipped regularly, the job would be worth it still at current rates so they do have a direct and immediate impact and responsibility.

Maybe you work for Uber or maybe you are wearing rose-colored glasses, but either way your perspective is quite naive with regards to how markets work.


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

I kinda don't feel sorry for pax either, sure most are cool but when something doesn't go their way or having a bad day they take it on you like you owe them something... And maybe since that lady got canceled 16 times she should have wrote to uber support to show the future to what's to come, uber is trash and from last cut I been most negative about it in front of customers or peers.


----------



## whoisjohngalt (Sep 4, 2014)

In these situations, one should always consider who signs their paychecks. We are paid by Uber, our responsibility is to them. Uber is paid by the customers, their responsibility is to the customer.

Yes, there is a tangential relationship by which we generally understand more customers = more money, but this applies only so long as the increased demand benefits the individual driver and not only Uber. I can only give four or five rides an hour, no matter how high Uber's system wide demand gets. Ask yourself if you'd rather have three rides at the old rates or five at the new ones? 

We must pursue our own rational self interest. Uber clearly is doing so. If we don't, they will squash us like bugs.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

The First Amendment to the US Constitution is also known as the Bill of Rights. It includes the Right of Free Speech or Freedom of Expression.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/First_Amendment_to_the_United_States_Constitution

This is the position of National Labor Relations Board (NLRB)

http://www.firstamendmentcenter.org/nlrb-bolsters-private-employee-speech

This is the US Supreme Court on First Amnd. Rights of Independent Contractors:

*518 US 668 - Justia US Supreme Court Center*
https://supreme.justia.com/cases/.../668/

Held: The First Amendment protects independent contractors from the termination or prevention ...legitimate interests against its employees' First Amendment rights , see, e. g., Pickering, supra, at 568.

But I'm quite certain that you @whoisjohngalt are a full throated supporter of "Money is Free Speech" garbage argument that the John Roberts Supreme Court has used to open the floodgates of unlimited & secret political contributions in our elections!

So @whoisjohngalt
Uber On as you wish to Uber On!
And let others Uber On as they wish to Uber On!


----------



## whoisjohngalt (Sep 4, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> The First Amendment to the US Constitution is also known as the Bill of Rights. It includes the Right of Free Speech or Freedom of Expression.
> 
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/First_Amendment_to_the_United_States_Constitution
> 
> ...


Yes, exactly. "The District Court granted them summary judgment, but the Tenth Circuit reversed in relevant part and remanded, holding that the First Amendment protects independent contractors from GOVERNMENTAL retaliation against their speech". Thanks for proving my point.

The NLRB link involves accusations of violating the NLRA, not the First Amendment. Also, it was a violation of the NLRA because the employee was fired for criticizing his employer in private when he was not on the clock. Complaining to your passengers while working for Uber would not at all fit the criteria of the NLRA. They understand the distinction as well and they are an independent, czarist regulating agency with no constitutional authority to speak of.

I'm on your side here, but you are invoking the First Amendment where it's not at all appropriate. Also, if you think your claim holds water, you better be prepared to file suit. But trust me, it doesn't.


----------



## kage87 (Sep 2, 2014)

I can't stand when a rider tells me how their previous driver spent the whole ride *****ing about Uber. I am a hypocrite because I've caught myself doing it too but it just makes us look stupid. I'll usually make a joke that I'm quitting Uber, selling my car and taking Uber everywhere because the fare is so cheap. 

I always try to educate riders (only if they are being inquisitive) how Uber works. What the drivers get for each fare, especially the part where we don't get paid until they get their butt in my seat and I start the ride. I always put an emphasis on the fact that we are using our own vehicles. Funny how some riders think Uber gives us a car to use. I wish.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

You're a hit on reddit

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/uberdrivers/comments/2fmqdq


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Yes we can try..... for a while... or not try.
In the end it doesn't mater, if the fares are too low passenger experience will eventually suffer
one way or another.

I know we are all hopeful, we want to believe they are just trying to kill off Lyft,
grow the business or whatever, and then things will change.

But that hope might not materialize, things can get even worst when Lyft dies off
or if they release the IPO and become billionaires.

After all it's all about the money.
If they don't care now, what makes you believe they will care once they cash in?
Maybe this is the time to fight back and change things.
Maybe hurting the customer base is the last chance, now, while they still have something to lose.

I don't know what is the correct answer.
I have not made up my mind yet.
So far I still treat customers very well but I drive much less.
I don't want to cling blindly to some hope that might not materialize at all.
Maybe if there was some word from Uber, maybe a little hint.
Something like you will be taken care off once we establish our self.
But I haven't heard anything like that.
Actually I only heard the opposite.


----------



## Hamlet01 (Sep 7, 2014)

Should you feel sorry for pax or for yourself for driving UberX, that is the real question.


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

Hamlet01 said:


> Should you feel sorry for pax or for yourself for driving UberX, that is the real question.


We are all victims, the only ones that will make out are the people at corporate level.

Even the CSR's at Uber, they are disposable as well or those jack asses that put on the symposiums at the LAX Hotels. Even though I have no respect for those people because they talk crap about the drivers like they are better than, haha, the irony. Lackey, pawns, that are in charge of patting us on the back, think they have a leg up on us. They don't even realize that they are the lowest of the low on the food chain.

Driver less cars, programmed drones to respond to emails.

Etc.

Travis has no grip on reality, much less humanity.

He has a great idea, but he is so pretentious, he doesn't get the bigger picture.

Business' need to be win-win, this business, he has started is being run like the third reich.

Do whatever it takes to control the market at any expense and using any tactic.

To say he is an egotistical monster is an understatement.

He doesn't care if you can put food on the table or send your kids to school.

His dream, his company that he is building, is one dimensional, throw money at it, eliminate everything that's in your way and use all resources until they are depleted and then find other resources to deplete and ruin, even if the resources are human beings and their families.

It really is all about him.

One day, Karma will give him an unrecoverable blow that money and power will not be able to fix.

Not that I wish bad on him, but what goes around comes around.


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

puber said:


> You're a hit on reddit
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/uberdrivers/comments/2fmqdq


Thank you, maybe finally someone will take notice. Regardless, signed up with Lyft, they have bonus programs as well as tipping. My Lyft account gets priority over Uber, as it is more advantageous for me. I won't take any call from Uber less than 1.50x. Uber can play their game and I can play mine.

What Uber will have left, are the uneducated ones that aren't realizing they are working for less than minimum wage.

Uber use to be profitable for drivers, now when I see the Uber logo, I think, God, I hope they don't pick up anyone on straight time and I hope their family isn't depending on that job to actually live on. I feel sorry for the people that don't know how to play the surge game.

I was told that with the new rates I will be making more money.

I was making $350 -$400 a day, now I make $250 a day.

Still trying to figure out how this rate cut benefited me.

Bunch of ignoramous' run this company.

Can't wait for the day the shareholders send Travis packing.


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

whoisjohngalt said:


> Please seek a better understanding of our constitutional rights. The First Amendment serves only to protect citizens from CRIMINAL prosecution by federal, state, or local governments. Thus, it applies in no way whatsoever to any contractual relationship with Uber.


YES - however - it show just how "unconstitutional" Uber are...

They are rewriting a lot of the rule books on contemporary management & a lot of customers are undecided whether to embrace Uber or support drivers

Our professionalism and resolve can be such that we win through with the customers - who cares if Uber does - The industry did fine before Uber cmd along and if Uber went the industry can deploy precisely the same technology so... DO WE EVEN NEED UBER ?????

... and the question for the consumer is "Many customers are leaving Uber soon as they find out just how unconstitutional Uber are... What are your thoughts?"


----------



## TheDude (Aug 20, 2014)

"Customer just wants to get from point a to point b."

Yes, but they now also want:

1) to be picked up in a relatively new car
2) that is immaculately clean
3) has options like sat radio
4) location is viewable on gps
5) driver is _not_ talking on the phone
6) cash is not required
7) quickly picked up(10 minutes or less)
8) Gets rides to locations that cabs _*never*_ went to or will go to
9) I'm piss drunk so take me to a drive thru and I will eat in your (personal)car - and you will clean it up
10) I'm piss drunk and I will throw up in your (personal)car - and you will clean it up
11) Perfectly accurate and non-fleecing route
12) I can/will make you wait unpaid for 10 minutes or more 
13) I can disregard tipping you because I have been conditioned that it is acceptable.

Additional expectations?

1) Pleasant and chatty driver - honestly, how many cab rides have you had like that?
2) Free water
3) Free gum/candy
4) Etc., etc.

The reality is these additional expectations are up to the discretion of the driver. When you consider how many "upgrades" the customer gets and the price is 1/2 that of a cab, it is borderline insanity. The race to the bottom will only insure that these "expectations" cease to be fulfilled and the rider will complain. Complaints from the $$ side, get movement. Service side(drivers) complaints do not. However, Uber will reach a point where they are unable to continue to convince drivers to provide all these things for less money. As in, that's happening now - read this forum of discontent. Uber is looking for the curve guys. If you keep appealing to the "humanity" of humans, well&#8230;try to pay rent with that.

I won't be rude to my riders, or openly complain to them about Uber(customers hate all whiny service people), but I will/do profile/cancel my customers because Uber has made it too marginal to avoid it. If service is too difficult on a given night, believe me the customers are not going to boycott ride-sharing to go back to cabs. At our worse, we are still better than cabs(mostly!).

Riders will _*always*_ choose the service that gives them the most of the above options, for the least $. Cabs, buses, trains, hotels are not even in this discussion.


----------



## dimoko (Aug 5, 2014)

TheDude said:


> "Customer just wants to get from point a to point b."
> 
> Yes, but they now also want:
> 
> ...


i agree 100%. no need to race to the bottom in price...this service with good well paid drivers who like driving will always beat cabs. if you take all the money out of it, and you dont make it worth my risks...the good drivers will stop doing it, because it was a supplement to income anyway.


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

I used to remember a year ago when I first started, picked up two ladies and one lady asked me if I had chocolates? I said, "Sorry I don't" The lady had this joking but serious tone that, "Oops, there goes your rating."

Surely she rated me 3 stars after she took a sip of my water bottle and left it in cupholder. She even showed it to me. She said to me, "I love taking Uber because her drivers provides many things."

I too felt sorry for riders at early stage but I have grown to be numbed after rate cuts and over saturated with drivers. I don't provide water or snacks just get riders safely and quickly to their destination and be professional at all times. I used to be 100% acceptance and 5 stars or 4.9 now I just stay above so I don't get deactivated. Thanks Uber!! Lol


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

This Discussion of Uber vs Cabs is long over. This discussion is now at the stage of "Will Good Uber Drivers continue to drive full-time and continue to provide the excellent service at these lowered rates?" Jury is still out on that one, but the evidence so far says No!


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> This Discussion of Uber vs Cabs is long over. This discussion is now at the stage of "Will Good Uber Drivers continue to drive full-time and continue to provide the excellent service at these lowered rates?" Jury is still out on that one, but the evidence so far says No!


I 2nd that notion. My water, gum, candy is out the window. Next to go is my $44/mo car wash subscription. They cut fares, I cut services. Period. This is business.


----------



## TheDude (Aug 20, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> I 2nd that notion. My water, gum, candy is out the window. Next to go is my $44/mo car wash subscription. They cut fares, I cut services. Period. This is business.


$44/month??!! That is some high-brow car washing brother! I'm on the $19.99/month plan and it is a hand wash. Hopefully you find a cheaper option.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

TheDude said:


> $44/month??!! That is some high-brow car washing brother! I'm on the $19.99/month plan and it is a hand wash. Hopefully you find a cheaper option.


Not in Indy. It's called Mikes / Crew car wash. Automatic, wheel bright, fast wax, bug off, etc. I can wash as many times / day as I want every day for $44/mo. It's all we have here. (that I know of anyway) I hate shelling out $44/mo but oh well.. It's next in line to go.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

I didn't realize it was that much. I won't be getting that service anytime soon. I usually wash my car 3x/mo unless it gets really dirty and I pay $17 for the works. Hand washing (which I've had done and I LOVE IT, but not for my riders .. lol) is about $25 every time and worth every penny (IMHO). But I only treat myself to that once in a while.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

You can find Hand Car Washes that discount the price at $9.99 for non busy weekday hours.


----------



## TheDude (Aug 20, 2014)

I guess Houston getting rain every other day and having 1st or 2nd place for dirtiest air accounts for cheaper washes. 



Yay me.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> You can find Hand Car Washes that discount the price at $9.99 for non busy weekday hours.


It may be tempting fate, but over here "Cab Car Wash" are fairly common, set up close to cab bases and operate late at night. (Here the night shift cab driver has to get the car washed EACH day). Its discounted to cabbies at between $10-$15 for a full inside out with wheels shine and perfume in the car.

If a private motorist goes in after hours and becomes a regular they get the same rate.

But I'd keep an eye on your car if there are a lot of cabbies about and you are spotted as a UBERX driver.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Sydney stop scaring the bejesus out of these nice UberX drivers!
There have been no reports of alterations between cabbies and UberX drivers in the US.
The most it's ever gone to is cabbies taking pics of UberX cars and license plates.


----------



## whoisjohngalt (Sep 4, 2014)

Russell said:


> YES - however - it show just how "unconstitutional" Uber are...
> 
> They are rewriting a lot of the rule books on contemporary management & a lot of customers are undecided whether to embrace Uber or support drivers
> 
> ...





TheDude said:


> "Customer just wants to get from point a to point b."
> 
> My thoughts are that while Uber is in no way unconstitutional, if they continue to treat their employees like shit, they will reap what they sow.
> 
> Sure they could terminate people for speaking negatively of Uber, but they would be getting rid of half their drivers at this point. As they churn drivers, the average quality of the driver continues to plummet which will come back to bit them in the ass in the not too distant future.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> I 2nd that notion. My water, gum, candy is out the window. Next to go is my $44/mo car wash subscription. They cut fares, I cut services. Period. This is business.


$44.00 a month? Damn. Mine is. $12.00 a month unlimited. What do they do for you for $44?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

John W said:


> Wondered about that why they were doing that.
> I've heard somethings but I don't know if it's true... But it pretty vicious if it is though. Rumors that cab drivers were going after the drivers themselves and suing them. Getting their information through a private dick and a sleazy law firm. Done by running the license plate number...


Some cabby association in DC Metro area came up with the idea that they could just record the make and plate numbers of Rideshare drivers, and post em on a website. Then they'd tell the insurance companies about the website to check if their policyholders were on it. 
I could prolly dig up that website, I saw it many months ago.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

Pretty shitty thing to do.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberPup said:


> I know I have bnen guilty of allot of the shenanigans on Uber, like cherry picking, cancelling calls, etc.
> 
> I had this rider yesterday from Santa Monica to West Hollywood.
> 
> ...


Great post, did you help write that Declaration of Co-Dependence thing?


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

TheDude said:


> "Customer just wants to get from point a to point b."
> 
> Yes, but they now also want:
> 
> ...


Honestly, I am not too surprised. This business was formed by the tech sector. As an IT professional who happens to help her husband run his company, I would find this comical if actual human beings were not being impacted so negatively. I have known very few software engineers with a full understanding of user and business needs. Several years ago, my company actually piloted this massive program to put developers out in the field with customers so that they could actually learn a little bit about why they were writing the code they were writing. I did not see many of them come back with more clue then they left with! Lol

Next, enter the marketing geniuses who measure success by the number of downloads! Recipe for disaster. Logistics can be very complex, and while software geeks may be able to come up with algorithms which run well in house, they don't know how to factor in the many human induced variables..... Which are features, not bugs!!!


----------



## TheDude (Aug 20, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Honestly, I am not too surprised. This business was formed by the tech sector. As an IT professional who happens to help her husband run his company, I would find this comical if actual human beings were not being impacted so negatively. I have known very few software engineers with a full understanding of user and business needs. Several years ago, my company actually piloted this massive program to put developers out in the field with customers so that they could actually learn a little bit about why they were writing the code they were writing. I did not see many of them come back with more clue then they left with! Lol
> 
> Next, enter the marketing geniuses who measure success by the number of downloads! Recipe for disaster. Logistics can be very complex, and while software geeks may be able to come up with algorithms which run well in house, they don't know how to factor in the many human induced variables..... Which are features, not bugs!!!


Excellent point, and probably the biggest hurdle. Unfortunately, the drivers can't get over it without management. Hope they recognize it soon.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

TheDude said:


> Excellent point, and probably the biggest hurdle. Unfortunately, the drivers can't get over it without management. Hope they recognize it soon.


Sadly, I do not think they will. They have aggressively alienated experts in the taxi and livery industry. They had a lot of opportunity to have many on their side, with their black car model. They were too greedy with their vig, but many figured that could be negotiated as they grew. But at some point, TK decided "disruption" was the game and pissed all over many who had gone through hoops (even buying additional top end LX vehicles) to join. Then they start overwhelming cities with personal drivers, thumbing their noses, not only at city laws, but at operators. Well, that base of operators is where one would typically harvest the logistics and driver management expertise to expand and improve their own transportation company. I'll consider any Limo exec who joins Uber to be a *****, that is what Uber's ham fisted method did to my open mind!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

TheDude said:


> $44/month??!! That is some high-brow car washing brother! I'm on the $19.99/month plan and it is a hand wash. Hopefully you find a cheaper option.


I gotta big fat chick that I soap up and let waller around on the car, then I spray it off. Only cost me a Big Mac and large fries.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

TheDude said:


> I guess Houston getting rain every other day and having 1st or 2nd place for dirtiest air accounts for cheaper washes.
> Yay me.


We get a good deal too, but I'm not sure they ever intended those plans to be good for commercial service which uses it at least 4x week. Here's hoping the shoe never drops!!! Lol


----------



## nicoj36 (Dec 14, 2014)

dimoko said:


> this is a great post and everybody should read it.
> 
> the passengers are the key, and treating them like shit will make them stop using the service all together,


And if you treat em like shit, your stars will go down!!!


----------



## nicoj36 (Dec 14, 2014)

What annoys me are the passengers who do $4 fares and expects you to baby them like open the door for them, give them water, give trick or treats and all of that.

Really? $4 - $1 safe fee -25% =* $2.00*

And on top of that, they rate you 3 or 4 stars which brings your overall rating down.

I'm like, ***** your $4 fare isn't even worth the air that's coming out of my A/C.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> The First Amendment to the US Constitution is also known as the Bill of Rights. It includes the Right of Free Speech or Freedom of Expression.
> 
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/First_Amendment_to_the_United_States_Constitution
> 
> ...


Yes!! Exactly..


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> This Discussion of Uber vs Cabs is long over. This discussion is now at the stage of "Will Good Uber Drivers continue to drive full-time and continue to provide the excellent service at these lowered rates?" Jury is still out on that one, but the evidence so far says No!


My evidence already spoke to me last rate cuts. No cant drive & make a profit at those rates.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> I 2nd that notion. My water, gum, candy is out the window. Next to go is my $44/mo car wash subscription. They cut fares, I cut services. Period. This is business.


Littering is not only illegal but a bad thing to do. Shame on you Randy. Shame!


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Randy has left the building.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Randy has left the building.


He has!!


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Randy has left the building.


? He ne longer posts here?

That sucks. I liked Randy. He usually had something to say.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberPup said:


> I know I have bnen guilty of allot of the shenanigans on Uber, like cherry picking, cancelling calls, etc.
> 
> I had this rider yesterday from Santa Monica to West Hollywood.
> 
> ...


Yeah but this is a pax who was already thinking tips or he wouldn't have asked. So he's not representative of most.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

TheDude said:


> I guess Houston getting rain every other day and having 1st or 2nd place for dirtiest air accounts for cheaper washes.
> 
> Yay me.


I tell the customers I just washed it yesterday but then it rained...again. at lest the Houston weather is good for something lately.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

From the original post I get what you're saying. Yet in the end attitude reflects leadership. Why is it bad employees get fired, yet bad management gets 'retrained'. Not enough accountability held to self proclaimed 'CEOs


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

nicoj36 said:


> What annoys me are the passengers who do $4 fares and expects you to baby them like open the door for them, give them water, give trick or treats and all of that.
> 
> Really? $4 - $1 safe fee -25% =* $2.00*
> 
> ...


Will you quit when it's a $1.50? How about $1.00? Maybe less?


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Will you quit when it's a $1.50? How about $1.00? Maybe less?


 And still they drive


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

nicoj36 said:


> What annoys me are the passengers who do $4 fares and expects you to baby them like open the door for them, give them water, give trick or treats and all of that.
> 
> Really? $4 - $1 safe fee -25% =* $2.00*
> 
> ...


Now you're getting it.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Now you're getting it.


 But they still will drive


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

unter ling said:


> But they still will drive


Do you drive for Uber?


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Do you drive for Uber?


No i saw through their lies and terminated my partnership


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

unter ling said:


> No i saw through their lies and terminated my partnership


Ok...so why are you here?


----------



## nicoj36 (Dec 14, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Ok...so why are you here?


to chat.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Ok...so why are you here?


To watch the train wreck. Is there a problem with that?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Ok...so why are you here?


He's probably trying to save some of these people from themselves. Kinda like the 'Heaven's Gate' group though - a really tough crowd to talk sense to.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Ok...so why are you here?


Why are you here? Oh, that's right, to send Travis Colondick money. You should just stay home and mail him a check. It would at least save your car. Lemme know how it's working out when you get down to $0.65 - $0.70/mile!


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Why are you here? Oh, that's right, to send Travis Colondick money. You should just stay home and mail him a check. It would at least save your car. Lemme know how it's working out when you get down to $0.65 - $0.70/mile!


Why...so if you can't make money no one can. Got it.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Why...so if you can't make money no one can. Got it.


Wait until your fares drop to $0.70/mile (as they are in Louisville), or to maybe even $0.65/mile (like Lexington, Ky.), and then get back to me. Isn't S.F. still at $1.30/mile? Depending on other factors, such as the number of drivers on the road, which Uber obviously has no intention of ever limiting, what happened with the insurance, etc., I would have probably continued if the fares were at $1.40/mile, like they were when I started. If anyone believes they can do this profitably at $0.65 or $0.70.mile, then they're custom made to be scammed by Uber!

When Uber has to lure people in with false advertising, promised guarantees that are often not paid, as well as manipulate everyone with their price gouging, excuse me, 'Surge Pricing,' to get drivers on the road, doesn't that tell you something? Do you really not see what Uber is? Uber, for drivers at least, is a fool's game! I'd rather go to the local casino, at least there is a chance I can win, if I know when to leave. With Uber - I knew when to leave, so in that regard, I guess I won by not losing. I just feel for those suckered into the leasing scam, that feel like they can't leave. I'm sure there are some that will keep doing it until they don't have gas money, or their car is broken down with no money to fix it. What will Uber do? That's right, hit the 'Deactivate Button.'

If you're at $1.30/mile, or whatever, and it's working for you, or anyone else for that matter, I totally understand if you want to keep doing it, but the insurance deal alone should be a HUGE factor in everyone's mind, no matter how much you _believe_ you're making. Of course, it looks as though most of the world has had it's fill of Uber, and Travis Kalanick, so I would guess the regulations are about to change everything anyway.

Uber wins by the drivers losing.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Why...so if you can't make money no one can. Got it.


Son, I've been driving professionally for many years, and not some Uber *"have a car and a pulse? You're a professional driver"* crap. I don't drive because I'll look cool to the hipsters, or it's the next viral craze, I drive to make money. I averaged 70 hours a week when the fares were at $1.40/mile, I was going to make it my primary job. Yeah, I made money, when it was there to be made, but when the fares are actually so low that you can literally lose money by driving, I'd say it's about time to call it quits. Obviously, you don't care for my economic ideology though. I just wish everyone would see where this is headed, and put an end to it (in this version) now. It would be better for everyone involved. Especially for those that intend to keep driving for this scam outfit, after they're forced to change, and they will be. I promise you that.

I realize there are some that will be Uber fans until the end, and even beyond. Remember a guy named Kevin Troudeau? He's sitting in jail awaiting a very lengthy prison sentence (this time) for scamming people. He still has countless backers, and people sending him money. I bet his next book, which of course will have to be written in an accomplice's name will be, *"Why Kevin Trudeau was secretly targeted by the U.S. government -* *What 'They' Don't Want You To Know About!"* Yes, it will probably be a best seller too. I bet he starts a ride-share company when he gets out.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Wait until your fares drop to $0.70/mile (as they are in Louisville), or to maybe even $0.65/mile (like Lexington, Ky.), and then get back to me. Isn't S.F. still at $1.30/mile? Depending on other factors, such as the number of drivers on the road, which Uber obviously has no intention of ever limiting, what happened with the insurance, etc., I would have probably continued if the fares were at $1.40/mile, like they were when I started. If anyone believes they can do this profitably at $0.65 or $0.70.mile, then they're custom made to be scammed by Uber!
> 
> When Uber has to lure people in with false advertising, promised guarantees that are often not paid, as well as manipulate everyone with their price gouging, excuse me, 'Surge Pricing,' to get drivers on the road, doesn't that tell you something? Do you really not see what Uber is? Uber, for drivers at least, is a fool's game! I'd rather go to the local casino, at least there is a chance I can win, if I know when to leave. With Uber - I knew when to leave, so in that regard, I guess I won by not losing. I just feel for those suckered into the leasing scam, that feel like they can't leave. I'm sure there are some that will keep doing it until they don't have gas money, or their car is broken down with no money to fix it. What will Uber do? That's right, hit the 'Deactivate Button.'
> 
> ...





DriverJ said:


> Son, I've been driving professionally for many years, and not some Uber *"have a car and a pulse? You're a professional driver"* crap. I don't drive because I'll look cool to the hipsters, or it's the next viral craze, I drive to make money. I averaged 70 hours a week when the fares were at $1.40/mile, I was going to make it my primary job. Yeah, I made money, when it was there to be made, but when the fares are actually so low that you can literally lose money by driving, I'd say it's about time to call it quits. Obviously, you don't care for my economic ideology though. I just wish everyone would see where this is headed, and put an end to it (in this version) now. It would be better for everyone involved. Especially for those that intend to keep driving for this scam outfit, after they're forced to change, and they will be. I promise you that.
> 
> I realize there are some that will be Uber fans until the end, and even beyond. Remember a guy named Kevin Troudeau? He's sitting in jail awaiting a very lengthy prison sentence (this time) for scamming people. He still has countless backers, and people sending him money. I bet his next book, which of course will have to be written in an accomplice's name will be, *"Why Kevin Trudeau was secretly targeted by the U.S. government -* *What 'They' Don't Want You To Know About!"* Yes, it will probably be a best seller too. I bet he starts a ride-share company when he gets out.


So much lame in both posts. Hard to know where to begin....so I will keep it short.

If you were, are, a taxi or limo driver then no....you are not a professional driver. You might think you are but yer not.

I've raced cars and motorcycles for near 30 years and held a professional licens in both. I still don't consider myself a professional racer. Even with all the other drivers qualification I hold, I don't consider myself a professional driver. So...claim what you want but it's just bluster to ease your ego.

As for rates...yup...I have said many times we are lucky here. Not as lucky as we should be but better than many. If and when the rates drop to 90 or 70 cents a mile I will just go do something else. But you won't here me *****ing like an entitled child. I have options. I just choose to excel isle this one for time being. That being said if one of the many people I know says...hay...I need someone to come work for me...I might just go do that. I have no illusion that I have a right to this job.

And last....when someone starts with the son bit. Really? Only idiots and assholes that are desperately trying to remain relevant do that. It's twice as sad when old people do it. It's like that have admitted they severely out of touch.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> So much lame in both posts. Hard to know where to begin....so I will keep it short.
> 
> If you were, are, a taxi or limo driver then no....you are not a professional driver. You might think you are but yer not.
> 
> ...


Actually, I have a *Class A CDL*. The CDL part stands for *Commercial Drivers License*. I had to be trained, I take regular D.O.T. physicals, as well as random drug screens too. I'm made my living many years driving *PROFESSIONALLY*, as in semi-trucks and dump trucks mainly, but yes I've driven a cab also. I used to race tricycles, scooters, bicycles, mini-bikes, go-karts, motorcycles, and about anything else with an engine. Kinda of like you, *pro*. I believe your 'professional license' in racing cars and motorcycles qualifies you, for, lemme see, driving for Uber, and that's about it. Kind of the like the convicted felons they hire.

I would still guess you work directly for Uber, but that's just a hunch. There are very few people at this point that don't see Uber for what it really is. It at least seems that they have a vested interest in trying to have them seen in a good light, or they're not very bright. I guess both could be the case. Of course some are still at higher rates and are trying to hold on, hoping things will work out.

Get some qualifications, some experience, quit Uber, and you too can have options. It seems like kissing Travis' ass would get old. Maybe you can whip that professional race car license out and bump Jimmy Johnson from his NASCAR ride. 

"No illusions you have a right to this job?" Are you kidding me? That's why you'll never be any better off than you are right now. I evaluated the situation and correctly deduced that I'm too good for this job, as many others have already discovered, and (most) everyone else will too, eventually. If anyone is okay with being exploited, then by all means, it's their choice. I value myself entirely too much for that.

BTW - "here" should be "hear." Little things like that matter on a resume'. (You may be stuck with Uber.) 

I'd be curious to hear exactly what "professional" licenses you actually have too. Not that it really matters. You're a desperate little Uber boy, that I assume must be unemployable, so you have to try and defend Great Leader. He's all you have.

As far as my *****ing, yep, I'll keep it up. Hopefully I can prevent any newcomers from making a serious mistake, or maybe help others to make the decision to get out. I'm not a bitter cab driver taking my anger out on Uber, but a former Uber driver that had plenty of experience to see how things really are. I'll do my part to offer my opinion every chance I get. If you can't handle it, move along. There's many options if someone wants to drive for a living, Uber shouldn't even be considered.

I can't help but think about your professional racing experience. Are you sure you don't have a little card that you paid the track for so that you could drive your mom's stock Maverick there on weekends? That's not a "professional license."

Lastly, I believe there are plenty of taxi, as well as limo drivers on here, and I'd bet everyone of them would *(WILL!)* take issue with your dumb-ass not believing that they are, in every way, PROFESSIONAL DRIVERS.

You're out of your league Uber boy.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Holy long read. Wor se part it was all empty egoing


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> So much lame in both posts. Hard to know where to begin....so I will keep it short.
> 
> If you were, are, a taxi or limo driver then no....you are not a professional driver. You might think you are but yer not.
> 
> ...





DriverJ said:


> Actually, I have a *Class A CDL*. The CDL part stands for *Commercial Drivers License*. I had to be trained, I take regular D.O.T. physicals, as well as random drug screens too. I'm made my living many years driving *PROFESSIONALLY*, as in semi-trucks and dump trucks mainly, but yes I've driven a cab also. I used to race tricycles, scooters, bicycles, mini-bikes, go-karts, motorcycles, and about anything else with an engine. Kinda of like you, *pro*. I believe your 'professional license' in racing cars and motorcycles qualifies you, for, lemme see, driving for Uber, and that's about it. Kind of the like the convicted felons they hire.
> 
> I would still guess you work directly for Uber, but that's just a hunch. There are very few people at this point that don't see Uber for what it really is. It at least seems that they have a vested interest in trying to have them seen in a good light, or they're not very bright. I guess both could be the case. Of course some are still at higher rates and are trying to hold on, hoping things will work out.
> 
> ...


Now I feel inadequate, the only thing I ever raced was a blind three legged donkey, and it beat me home...


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

observer said:


> Now I feel inadequate, the only thing I ever raced was a blind three legged donkey, and it beat me home...


That ****en donkey needs to be taken down a peg.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Simon said:


> Holy long read. Wor se part it was all empty egoing


Yet all factual.

You write ten words and you screw it up that badly? Really? Hopefully, you're working on your GED, or Uber may be the best you'll achieve.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Simon said:


> Holy long read. Wor se part it was all empty egoing


Yup....he is back to stroking his bruised ego.

A CDL? Please...who doesn't have one these days? I got mine on a bet. Easy. Notice how he says made a living for "many years". Yea...not what I call a pro driver. Now he will come back and say it was 20 plus. Sure it was. And a dump truck? You mean he actually drove a truck with a dum bed? Wow. He is a stud. I drove dump trucks transported heavy equipment and operated heavy equipment. Big deal. Typical Walter Mitty.

And the. The I think you work for Uber directly. BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! When you got nothing else go with that. Typical yet pathetic.

Let's watch for his next volume of patting His own back shall we?


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

observer said:


> Now I feel inadequate, the only thing I ever raced was a blind three legged donkey, and it beat me home...


Don't sell yourself short....donkeys are fast little buggers. Mean too.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

It's Friday why are you guys not out driving?


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Simon said:


> It's Friday why are you guys not out driving?


I going back in 12 minutes. I'm a tic over $350.00 so far. Took a break and saw a movie. Black or white is worth the watch.

Oh...and why you picking on the Ebonics? It's going to be the official language of Oakland soon.

Ok...I just had some hooker try and break into my car. This place is entertaining. The tyranny fights should start any minute.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Yup....he is back to stroking his bruised ego.
> 
> A CDL? Please...who doesn't have one these days? I got mine on a bet. Easy. Notice how he says made a living for "many years". Yea...not what I call a pro driver. Now he will come back and say it was 20 plus. Sure it was. And a dump truck? You mean he actually drove a truck with a dum bed? Wow. He is a stud. I drove dump trucks transported heavy equipment and operated heavy equipment. Big deal. Typical Walter Mitty.
> 
> ...


No need to pat my own back. The facts speak for themselves. I make a good living without Uber. I was able to tell them to stick it, without the worry of where my next meal would come from, or how I would pay my bills. Actually, I make a much better living, yet look where you're stuck. I noticed you didn't mention your CDL until you found out I had one, yet you mentioned those 'other' professional licenses, that (if they existed), mean absolutely NOTHING, nada, zilch. I think we all know what you're about...NOTHING. I'd bet you were counting on that Uber $100,000/year to finally get you out of mom's basement. Ain't gonna happen Uber boy. Like I said, get some qualifications, some training, and/or some education, or you're an Uber-lifer. It doesn't have to be that way. I don't wish that for anyone. Everyone is learning what Uber is about, and I suspect you are too. I don't hold your anger against you, I know where it's coming from, but you can change that, but only you. If you don't, you'll be driving for lunch money in your ragged-out Prius. Sort of you like you are now, but just much more bitter.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> No need to pat my own back. The facts speak for themselves. I make a good living without Uber. I was able to tell them to stick it, without the worry of where my next meal would come from, or how I would pay my bills. Actually, I make a much better living, yet look where you're stuck. I noticed you didn't mention your CDL until you found out I had one, yet you mentioned those 'other' professional licenses, that (if they existed), mean absolutely NOTHING, nada, zilch. I think we all know what you're about...NOTHING. I'd bet you were counting on that Uber $100,000/year to finally get you out of mom's basement. Ain't gonna happen Uber boy. Like I said, get some qualifications, some training, and/or some education, or you're an Uber-lifer. It doesn't have to be that way. I don't wish that for anyone. Everyone is learning what Uber is about, and I suspect you are too. I don't hold your anger against you, I know where it's coming from, but you can change that, but only you. If you don't, you'll be driving for lunch money in your ragged-out Prius. Sort of you like you are now, but just much more bitter.


Like clock work I tell ya. That predicable.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Like clock work I tell ya. That predicable.


Guaranteed! When you drive for a living, it PAYS to be be "predictable."


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

UL Driver SF said:


> Like clock work I tell ya. That predicable.


Yup


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

UberPup said:


> Maybe one day Uber will treat us human


hAhAhAHaHahA....Thanks for the laugh this morning..I needed it- -


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Down Rating passengers because they are non tippers is borderline asinine. They don't know any better


I'm not too sure about that. Tipping is part of the American culture. Almost everyone has a fairly good sense of which trades typically get tipped. See attached.

Cab/Ride-Share/drivers of any kind are clearly on the list.

There have been thousands of movie scenes, for example, with the driver always getting a tip. My point is that everybody knows this.

The riders are liking & hiding behind uber's brainwashing over the subject because by nature, on all levels, the typical X client is a serious cheapskate with no manners.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

NICE CHART


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

mike888 said:


> View attachment 5599


This chart makes Travis Kalanick's head explode. He wants to rid society of the tipping culture in its entirety. Uber is just all he can enforce... for now.


----------



## Bobby Loblaw (Aug 16, 2015)

UberPup said:


> She was down at the queen mary one weekend and tried to get an Uber, 16 drivers had cancelled on her. Pretty brutal. She ended up getting a room and spending the night.


I find this number; 16, to be unbelievable in my market (Toronto). More believable would be 3 or 4. There are just too many drivers for this to be plausible. Where are the cries from the customers that have had 8 or 9 drivers cancel.
The greed among some drivers really hit home with me when I have arrived for a pick-up and waiting were a parent and a small child, one who would most definitely require a safety seat. The response I received when explaining the reason for cancelling the trip was uncharacteristically lower key. Possibly because they knew it was wrong and that another driver would be along in no time. Their response "well the last driver didn't seem to have a problem with it"
This same scenario has occurred 3 other times and each time I have sent an email to Uber pleading that they notify other drivers to the grave consequences and possible negative customer experience. I was not disappointed when I received no response but that was not my purpose. I just wanted to have it on record and it is for each occasion.

*** On 1 of those pick-ups the *woman* was actually *holding* the infant in her arms, explaining she was only going a couple of blocks.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

dimoko said:


> this is a great post and everybody should read it.


Really? It sounds like a viral marketing team shill posting from some cubicle farm at Uber headquarters.


----------

